# red tail black shark



## railinsp (Jun 14, 2006)

I know albino corys are good bottom cleaners, but what about the red tail black shark is he a bottom feeder . I watch the one I have he goes over my onerments like he cleaning them from alage


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

RTBS are fairly decent scavengers. They will eat anything that will fit in their mouths, including fish. They also need to be kept singly. They will reach a size of about 4 to 5 inches and get quite beefy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

And they are pretty territorial so I'd watch them if you keep them with any other bottom feeders.


----------

